# Central Ohio shrooms



## quickdraw832 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have followed this blog for a few years and of course truly enjoy hunting shrooms. So, I have decided to be a little more actively involved with posts. But I have not seen a lot of information posted for the central Ohio (I.e. Franklin and surrounded counties). Basically just looking for conditions, finding / not finding them, etc. which I feel would be helpful to everybody as we follow there growth through our great state! Any feedback in this or central ohio would be great.

Also, what does everybody think with this warmer weather, should we be finding blacks next week or are we still 2-3 weeks out?


----------



## shroomdoggiedog (Dec 6, 2012)

My guess is a few finds 5 to 10 days and 2 to 3 good hunting central ohio pickway county were im at


----------



## quickdraw832 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks shroomdog, I am in Madison county. Good luck this year and please keep any helpful info coming.


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Keep your eye on these type of maps http://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soiltempmaps.aspx 
Will help you tell when.,,,, but the secrete is to jump the gun, a little bit.


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Im in Champaign county and will keep you posted also, I usually find blacks pretty early here in one spot. Looks as if this week will pop them. I would start seriously looking this week and on. Hope i can help


----------

